# Nederlandstalige Gentoo Portal

## boudewijn

de mensen die interesse hadden in het oprichten van een portal:

gentoo-portal.nl is hiervoor beschikbaar gesteld door mij. Je kunt als je mee wil doen me mailen op boudewijn@nsospam@boudewijnector.com  .  Zet er even bij wat je Jabber ofzo is, en wat je wilt \kunt doen.

----------

## lodder_

 *boudewijn wrote:*   

> de mensen die interesse hadden in het oprichten van een portal:
> 
> gentoo-portal.nl is hiervoor beschikbaar gesteld door mij. Je kunt als je mee wil doen me mailen op boudewijn@nsospam@boudewijnector.com  .  Zet er even bij wat je Jabber ofzo is, en wat je wilt \kunt doen.

 

ik heb dus intrese maar ik kan iet mailen postfix doet lastig met je email adres

je kan altijd mij mailen

----------

## Q-collective

 *Quote:*   

> Deze site is op dit moment onder constructie. Klik hier om door te gaan naar het Gentoo forum van Boudewijn Ector.

 

Hier stoor ik me wat aan, maar misschien ben ik dat alleen. 

 *Quote:*   

> This site is currently under construction. Click here to go to Boudewijn Ector's Gentoo forum.

 

Een compleet zinlose opmerking, sinds jouw forum nederlands is, maar misschien ben ik dat alleen. 

Overigens schiet me nu zo een nuttig dingetje in me hoofd dat je portal best een success maken kan, maar misschien ben ik dat alleen. (mail je er wel over)

Mijn ideetje is overigens een wikinews portal te beginnen, dat mis ik nog een beetje in NL land.

Wat vind de rest hiervan?

----------

## boudewijn

Ik zal dat idd even veranderen ja. (stom automatisme van me om alles ook in het engels te doen).

Een nieuws wiki, kun je dat een beetje uitleggen (wat concreter, ook mbt je doelgroep) ?

----------

## Q-collective

Zoiets

Lijkt me vrij duidelijk

----------

## lodder_

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Zoiets
> 
> Lijkt me vrij duidelijk

 

ik zal toe geven dat ziet er wel zeer intersant uit en laat ons stellen dat we dan nog niet hebebn in de nederlandstalige gebieden  :Wink: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *///lodder\\\ wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*   Zoiets
> 
> Lijkt me vrij duidelijk 
> 
> ik zal toe geven dat ziet er wel zeer intersant uit en laat ons stellen dat we dan nog niet hebebn in de nederlandstalige gebieden 

 

Dat zeg ik

Btw: danku Garo (gok ik) voor de split

----------

## Q-collective

M'n eerste inspiratiebron voor een globale indeling van zo'n nieuwswiki is natuurlijk de GWN.

Kortom, de volgende vaste categorien:

- Gentoo Nieuws (kan elke dag geupdated worden, elk uur... elke seconde desnoods)

- Future Zone (klinkt lekker in het engels, zou ik nou niet vertalen naar brak-nederlands, kan 1 of meerdere keren per week geupdated worden)

- Gentoo Veiligheid (elke dag zullen er daarvoor wel updates zijn)

- Gentoo Internationaal (wat gebeurd er in het buitenland met Gentoo? (denk aan bijeenkomsten, etc))

- Gentoo in de Pers (lijkt me duidelijk)

- Bugzilla (kan elke dag wel geupdated worden, mooie stats erbij, volledige overzichten... ik begin al te kwijlen van al die cijfertjes!  :Razz: )

- tot slot nog een Tips en Truukjes (minimaal een keer per week)

Lijkt me toch genoeg stof  :Smile: 

----------

## boudewijn

ik ben het ermee eens dat ik geen solo actie ga doen. Kost me sowieso veel te veel tijd. Verder denk ik idd niet dat er ruimte is voor meerdere spelers in die markt.

ik heb al 1 aanmelder voor een initiatief

----------

## garo

Ik kom weeral even de pret bederven:

Aan jullie beschrijvingen/wensen te zien zal zo'n nieuwswiki relatief klein zijn, is het dan niet een beter idee om dit gewoon bij de gentoo wiki te zetten: http://gentoo-wiki.com/

----------

## boudewijn

 *garo wrote:*   

> Ik kom weeral even de pret bederven:
> 
> Aan jullie beschrijvingen/wensen te zien zal zo'n nieuwswiki relatief klein zijn, is het dan niet een beter idee om dit gewoon bij de gentoo wiki te zetten: http://gentoo-wiki.com/

 

Hmm ook wel aardig

Beter dat je het nu zegt dan pas als er zeeen van tijd in zit.

Ik ga de hele zaak nog eens op mijn gemakkie overdenken.

----------

## Q-collective

We zouden idd ook een nieuws subsite kunnen opstarten op de wiki.

Maar in tegenstelling tot garo, ben ik juist bang dat het wel eens populair kon gaan worden en dat het daarom niet direct op de huidige wiki zou passen, maar voor nu is het een prima locatie.

Edit: 

Pagina'tje aangemaakt op deze wikipagina

In de komende dagen kunnen we hier vorm aan geven

----------

## garo

 *Q-collective op wiki wrote:*   

> Wil je meediscussieren? Dat kan op deze discussie pagina

 

Op de wiki heeft elke pagina een overleg pagina, dit is gewoon de naam van het artikel met "Overleg:" er voor. Bovenaan de pagina kan de tab "overleg" zien. Ik denk dat het beter is als we over wiki op de wiki discussieren.

----------

## Q-collective

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective op wiki wrote:*   Wil je meediscussieren? Dat kan op deze discussie pagina 
> 
> Op de wiki heeft elke pagina een overleg pagina, dit is gewoon de naam van het artikel met "Overleg:" er voor. Bovenaan de pagina kan de tab "overleg" zien. Ik denk dat het beter is als we over wiki op de wiki discussieren.

 

Ik weet wat een wiki is en hoe die werkt  :Wink: 

Maar omdat er hier al een discussie over loopt, leek het me vrij zinloos om deze op te splitsen.

----------

## garo

Berichten van thread gewisselt:

Q-collective: Zodra er de kans is moet naar mijn mening de portal onder de officiele Gentoo vlag wapperen.

Boudewijn: ik wil dat best onder de gentoo vlag laten vallen. ligt er echter wel aan wat dan mijn rechten en plichten zijn!

----------

## cazze

Heb ergens in het gentoo forum gelezen dat die vent Thrasher, de eigenaar van de gentoo-wiki site, geld krijgt per keer er iemand de gentoo-wiki site gebruikt.

Ik zou het wel een spijtige zaak vinden moesten er veel mensen hun tijd en geld insteken in een site waarna er maar 1 vent met het geld gaat lopen. Moesten de opbrengsten naar gentoo zelf gaan, dan zou ik daar helemaal geen probleem mee hebben, maar op de rug van de anderen rijk te worden om alleen maar een domainnaam te registreren en de mogelijkheid geven om een wiki te posten, daar heb ik toch problemen mee.

My 2 cent

kammicazze

----------

## toMeloos

Zijn er al ideeen m.b.t. het Content Management System dat gebruikt gaat worden voor gentoo-portal.nl?

Ik zou het in het kader van het efficient werken niet onlogisch vinden als er zelfs voor gekozen wordt om de volledige opzet van de beste portal site van een ander land (zie o.a. dit lijstje) wordt overgenomen. Dan hoeft er alleen nog maar een eigen layout gemaakt te worden.

De reden dat ik hier naar vraag is omdat de site zelf op zo'n snelle manier opzetten voor direct resultaat zorgt en er een stuk concreter gesproken kan worden over de invulling. Zo lang er niks zichtbaars is kan er tot in de eeuwigheid gediscussieerd worden over hoe het zou moeten zijn... een incrementele aanpak lijkt me dus gewenst...

----------

## garo

 *kammicazze wrote:*   

> Heb ergens in het gentoo forum gelezen dat die vent Thrasher, de eigenaar van de gentoo-wiki site, geld krijgt per keer er iemand de gentoo-wiki site gebruikt.

 

Geloof ik niet veel van, op de engelstalige wiki staat er helemaal niks van reclame en op de nederlandstalige staat gewoon helemaal onderaan:

 *Quote:*   

> Wie betaalt de servers en de internet connectie?
> 
> Deze Wiki wordt gehost door thrashcorp.com (http://www.thrashcorp.com).
> 
> Zij onderhouden en betalen de servers en de internetconnectie voor ons.
> ...

 

Trashcorp is zijn bedrijf. Ik heb dit er op gezet als dank. Hij host de wiki dus leek het mij eerlijk om hem daar voor te bedanken.

----------

## cazze

Kan er niets meer over terug vinden. Volgens mij was het een uitspraak van uberlord, een gentoo dev. Er was iets met het posten van zijn Wireless howto op de wiki site. Maar ik zie nu dat hij hem daar zelf onderhoud in de faq. Zal dus maar een gerucht geweest zijn.

Sorry hiervoor, neem mijn 2 cent terug   :Embarassed: 

----------

## boudewijn

Zo, even  op mijn gemakje erover nagedacht. Ik wil er idd een nieuwswiki van maken, met wat links en een portal achtige opzet (alles redelijk in ellkaar geintegreerd ).

Welk CMS raden we aan ? (moet free zijn ) . Ik vind 'mooi zijn' heel erg leuk en aardig. Maar ik wil ook ease of use etc.

----------

## boudewijn

ik heb besloten voor het Mambo CMS te gaan. Dit vanwege het feit dat het goed bekend staat en een aardige installed base heeft. Ook deit is aardig:

 *Quote:*   

> Mambo has won the LinuxUser & Developer Award 2004 for'Best Linux or Open Source Software'. 

 

Is er iemand die een mooie template (met paars+wit) wil maken voor een portal (ik ben geen photoshop\html held) ?

----------

## Q-collective

Wat wordt het doel van deze portal nou?

Ik kan me niet herinneren dat mambo een wiki-achtig iets is, dus een nieuwssite valt al af.

----------

